# Expensive in Dubai, Cheap in the UK



## john_smith6124 (May 7, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm travelling to Dubai from the UK next week and wanted to know what people find is expensive to buy in Dubai but cheaper in the UK. 

I will have space left in my suitcases so wanted to try saving some money as it's already cost me an arm and a leg to get back to the UK this summer.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

john_smith6124 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm travelling to Dubai from the UK next week and wanted to know what people find is expensive to buy in Dubai but cheaper in the UK.
> 
> ...


Unless I have read your post incorrectly, you are based in Dubai and currently in the UK (returning next week) ? ….. what is it you want to buy ? Or are you looking to buy something to resell and make a profit to offset your costs ? If you are based in Dubai don’t you know what is expensive ?


----------



## john_smith6124 (May 7, 2019)

Yes I'm based in Dubai but in the UK at the moment and returning to Dubai next week. I was just thinking if there is anything else I could take, so thought I'd ask for suggestions. Either something I haven't thought of that may be useful for myself or if I don't need it, then possibly sell and make some profit. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Kind of makes sense ……. Although you are the best judge of what you need ……. Personally I can’t think of anything that you could turn a profit especially now that tax free shopping doesn’t exist. Whenever we have space we throw in some foodstuffs that we like and can’t get in Dubai. Although usually my wife manages to fill the space with clothes and shoes that she always swears are cheaper in the UK


----------

